# Ody SURE HAS CHANGED in 2 months!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

From:








To:








I cant wait to see him IN PERSON! Hurry home husband and Ody. :wub:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous color!


AH! i know im so excited to see him full grown  He is a beautiful Boy!!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! He is stunning! I love the color.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Has it already been two months??


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Look at those ears!!!! I so miss that stage I can't believe you have to live away from him for now


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Yes it has been 2 months i do believe since i took that first photo. 

It sucks being seperated from a family member, atleast its not like we were together before. My husband see's him often, that lucky devil! lol 

Im a lil nervous about the introduction between Ody and max and ruby, but ill have my trainer/ behaviorist at the initial meet and greet to help smooth the rough edges, if there are any


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I've always wanted a Dutchie!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

e.rigby said:


> He's gorgeous! I've always wanted a Dutchie!


Thank you! 

He is our little Dutchie/Mal mix. Gonna be a handful! haha But he seems to be steady nerve wise , so we are excited about all the possibilities!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWW... he is getting big....he's all head and ears! LOL


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

What a doll!


----------

